# flosti



## Mph redux

Hola!

He sentit a dir la paraula "*flosti*" per a referir-se a una cosa de la qual no se'n sap el nom. Us juro que no m'ho invento!

Exemple:  Un home està muntant  un moble i necessita ajuda. "porta'm el flosti aquell que va aquí, aquell que té forma de triangle.."

Curiós, curiós...
A veure si algú o havia sentit també i en pot treure l'aigua clara.

gràcies!

mph


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo, Mph, mai no ho havia sentit. Sí que em sona fòtil, però.

D'on surt, flosti? És una paraula osonenca?


----------



## Lumia

Per a mi sí que és habitual, tant en la forma _flosti_ com en la forma _flòstic_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Acabo de fer una cerca a l'AM i no hi surt res, o sigui que pot ser que es tracti de paraules d'un ús molt restringit (a veure què en diuen els altres). 

També he fet una cerca googleiana, que, tot i que mai no és garantia de res, si que pot guiar. Veig que hi ha dues persones que fan servir _flòstic_ com a sinònim de _penis_.

Molt bona tarda de dissabte a tothom!


----------



## Neye

En una entrada de la Vikipèdia diu que pertany al parlar de la Cerdanya: flostis (despenjat -ada, indigent, bohemi, baliga-balaga). Aquí.


----------



## aprenent

Sí, jo ja li havia sentit dir, crec, a un amic de Manresa. Però el que me resulta més comú és un "dallonsis" o "daixonsis" per anomenar allò de què no en recordam el seu nom. I també els verbs "dallonar" o "daixonar" per un verb que no ens ve al cap!


----------



## Agró

M'agrada aquesta paraula: Flosti.   Vota-la tu també a milmots.eu


----------



## Penyafort

El fet que el significat de la paraula coincideixi tant amb el de fòtil em fa pensar si no és alguna mena de metàtesi local...

fòtil > floti > flosti ?
fòtil > floti > flotis > flosti  ??​Jo tampoc no l'havia sentida.


----------



## samarkanda

Jo no ho havia sentit mai. Per a dir això mateix, jo dic "flinquins" (ni idea d'on ha sortit) o els clàssics "daixonses" o "dallonses".


----------

